# Algae busting some rare fissidens..



## JohnC (17 Dec 2015)

Hey hey,

Due to some bad maintenance a while back some rare fissidens types I've been nurturing have ended up with a variety of algae on them. I've only got tiny amounts of each but I really want to dip/treat the whole branch but am very uncertain of which method to use to avoid accidentally killing the mosses.

I've got easycarbo, H202 and simple bleach on hand and was leaning towards a 30 second 1 :25 bleach dip.

Anyone have any better ideas?

(yes i have the param's in the tank ok now and yes i have an army of shrimp in there). 

Best Regards,
John


----------



## Andy Thurston (17 Dec 2015)

Hi John

Fissidens is a slow grower, however I would be tempted to split what you have in half and and put one half in a tank and give it a diet of ei and 3.5x liquid carbon dose. the fissidens I had did very well on this and grew quite quickly and algae free. I would split it in half because its a rare variety and it may not work.

Here's a picture of my fissidens in my old tank it was receiving full ei and a 3.5x dose of tnc carbon. it was the healthiest plant in the tank.






I would be very careful using h2o2 because it can lead to other problems. I would be very careful with bleach because there is a very good chance that it will kill your rare moss.

If you have a tank without livestock this would be best to try the high dose of easycarbo.

If you already have it attached to something then trim it right back to remove the algae and it should grow back algae free provided the tank conditions are optimal.

Whatever you choose good luck


----------



## JohnC (17 Dec 2015)

I was actually planning on moving the fish out of the tank it's in anyway now the big tank is up and running so I'll give it a shot. It's been a long while since i've od'ed easy carbo. shall i just run 3.5x until it clears up or a week?

It may be impossible to split some of the types as the amount i have is so small. I may try extracting some leaves and moving them to another tank as a emergency back up. it wouldn't be the first time i've nursed a moss back from a single frond. 

out of interest what issues have you had or heard of with H2O2 (other then directly killing plants by over exposure).


----------



## Henry (17 Dec 2015)

If you're removing fish, I'd just trim it right back an up CO2. Get some stems in to outcompete any further algae, and go from there.

There's also the option of taking cuttings and putting it into an emersed setup to speed up new growth.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Dec 2015)

Hi John,
Another method for Fiss   No Algae no snails  Take out some fiss chop it up Then add to a string in a glass jar with some water Photo

Then after it has attached to the string ?? few weeks  Then let it dry out As soon as you replace it back into water  It bounces back to life 

Some photo of a string at the start and on a piece of DW 30 days later


----------



## Henry (17 Dec 2015)

Tie said piece of string to wood and voila! Great success


----------



## JohnC (17 Dec 2015)

Henry said:


> If you're removing fish, I'd just trim it right back an up CO2. Get some stems in to outcompete any further algae, and go from there.
> 
> There's also the option of taking cuttings and putting it into an emersed setup to speed up new growth.




These are tiny tiny species so cuttings is kind of hard. and manually removing bba etc will probably remove a fair amount of the growth hidden within.


----------



## JohnC (17 Dec 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi John,
> Another method for Fiss   No Algae no snails  Take out some fiss chop it up Then add to a string in a glass jar with some water Photo
> 
> Then after it has attached to the string ?? few weeks  Then let it dry out As soon as you replace it back into water  It bounces back to life
> ...



what is this magic you put before me!!?! are you in league with the moss satan!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Dec 2015)

Wabi-Kusa And the love of growing aquatic plants Anyway I can


----------



## Andy Thurston (17 Dec 2015)

JohnC said:


> out of interest what issues have you had or heard of with H2O2 (other then directly killing plants by over exposure).


not sure if it was neglect or h2o2 but green water came shortly after


----------



## zozo (18 Dec 2015)

I'm with Roy on this one, if you're about to trim it, just keep the moss emersed for a while moist or dry it will kill off the algea.. Dry it sertainly will, moist depending on which algea. And if you put it back it'll hapily grow on without any loss.. 

H2o2 can work on fissidens, i did with succes, but only use very small amounts with spot treating. And wait a week before treat it again (with very little dose). Depending on the amount of moss i like to treat i use no more then 0.5 ml in a 2 ml syrigne sometimes even less. Most people have syrignes as big as a kit gun, than you are prone to use to much of the stuff because the syrigne is so uge. Than you might run into problems.. No need for that. But i prefere sciccors, if new growth isn't clean something else is wrong what needs to be solved..


----------

